# Real Estate in Booneville Arkasnas



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

we have a dear friend that is moving his antique shop to Oklahoma,,,He is selling his huge home...21 acres...2 nice horse barns that have several stalls...I could live in one of these barns..lol...Artisan well..an antique 8ft buffet with mirror...several others amenities, that I can't list..Landscaped yard...Sunken dining room...4 bedrooms...formal living room ...2 baths...utility room..dream kitchen...den....covered back porch..He at one time raised Arabian horses....so the barns are up to snuff....His wife recently died, and the antique shop will do better at a location with more traffic....So I told him I would pass the word on...I can get pictures if anyone is really interested...The real estate folks don't have it yet...so he can offer it for $235,000.00....if interested let me know and I can get him in touch with you....The land and barns alone are worth what he is asking for it all mostly....Just passing the word along for a friend to friends around the country who might need or want a place such as this-MissKitty


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Pretty country around Booneville, too bad most of the industry has moved to Mex. and China. Not enough much traffic to sustain an antique store these days.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

So true.....I love it here...We live on a mountainside....Yes, you are right not enough traffic for a beautiful antique/gift shop, such as Camelot....I wish I were a rich retired person......lol...WE are rich in blessings...man would I love 21 cres and 4 bedrooms...just think of all the stuff me and OG could gather up then..lol...MissKitty


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Wow Booneville was home to me a long long time ago but still love the area


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Could yall pm me as the location. I would sell mine if the place is right.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Well do Dave....get OG to do in the morning....hope you are okay....MissKitty


----------

